# Postive battery cable length?



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know the length needed of positive battery cable that will route along the factory location and down the heat shield tube to the starter? 1965 389 tri power, no a/c and manual steering and brakes. Thanks!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

4awg wire is only $2-$4 a foot. By 5 or 6 feet and trim to fit. I only use flexible welding cable for main power or to starter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Order the correct cable from one of the vendors. By far the best quality, fit, and solution. Crimped-to-fit cables are not as good as the factory produced ones with built-in terminal ends.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. $99 for cables from a vendor...no thanks! Not looking for originality, but fairly proper length, especially for the positive cable in a pre-made style. Just wanted to route it along whatever the factory location was. Looked at several '65s online and there is a hodge podge of routings, if visible. Thanks again.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi. I'm having the same problem with my 65. The positive cable is just hanging under the engine, so if anyone has good photos (or factory drawing) of the correct routing from the battery to the starter I would really appreciate it. Have looked online and found it very confusing.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Kelly Rowe said:


> Hi. I'm having the same problem with my 65. The positive cable is just hanging under the engine, so if anyone has good photos (or factory drawing) of the correct routing from the battery to the starter I would really appreciate it. Have looked online and found it very confusing.





Kelly Rowe said:


> Hi. I'm having the same problem with my 65. The positive cable is just hanging under the engine, so if anyone has good photos (or factory drawing) of the correct routing from the battery to the starter I would really appreciate it. Have looked online and found it very confusing.


Best I can tell by looking at other '65 photos, the cable runs along the left side (driver) fenderwell held by 2 or more plastic straps then jumps over to the engine area into a tube that is held in place by the lower headbolt between the last 2 spark plugs which has a threaded stud on top to secure the tube (which is suppose to protect the cable) and then on down. I haven't gotten to it yet so i don't know the routing after exiting the tube and connecting to the starter. The negative cable is grounded on a similar studed headbolt between the first 2 spark plugs. I had read somewhere that there were two different tubes lengths depending on 4bb or tri-power motors. I think it was 4" for one and 4 1/2" for the other. Not sure it really makes a difference unless you're going concours.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

wishihaditback said:


> Best I can tell by looking at other '65 photos, the cable runs along the left side (driver) fenderwell held by 2 or more plastic straps then jumps over to the engine area into a tube that is held in place by the lower headbolt between the last 2 spark plugs which has a threaded stud on top to secure the tube (which is suppose to protect the cable) and then on down. I haven't gotten to it yet so i don't know the routing after exiting the tube and connecting to the starter. The negative cable is grounded on a similar studed headbolt between the first 2 spark plugs. I had read somewhere that there were two different tubes lengths depending on 4bb or tri-power motors. I think it was 4" for one and 4 1/2" for the other. Not sure it really makes a difference unless you're going concours.


@wishihaditback This is VERY helpful! Thanks so much.


----------

